# What kind of music do you like when you hit in the gym/workout?



## SRHealthTech (Jun 27, 2016)

Studies have shown that listening to music during exercise works wonders on the mind and body. Not only it can improve results by acting as a motivational tool AND as a distraction from fatigue, but it can help improve lung function and it might even make you smarter.

When the song matches perfectly to your pace It almost feels like you're not even exercising but immersed in a fantastic world.



for my part, the *above&beyond* is my cup of tea when i hit in gym. they are an amazing DJ trance and i like them especially during jogging.here i shared my music list of him below:



And for drastic training like spinning i would like listening to *2pac* who is a fabulous rapper from US, his music always exert an amazing strength to persuade me living on and struggling on, any else liked him here? Here is one of my list from his album also i think its the boom ones of them.



So what kind of songs are you listening to when you workout in gym,any singers,songs,or ur favorite sport events and so on.Share here bro!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 27, 2016)

I listen to a little of everything - rap, rock, hardcore. Depends on my mood and the type of weight I'm moving on that day.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 27, 2016)

AnaSCI said:


> I listen to a little of everything - rap, rock, hardcore. Depends on my mood and the type of weight I'm moving on that day.





Same here.
Pandora I'll
Go all the way from Metallica and ozzy, to 
Eminem, too short or easy-E

Sometimes I'll start to hear t and say to
Myself what is this shit?
Other times it rocks. Depends on the day and my mood I guess.


----------



## MattG (Jun 27, 2016)

Metal and hard rock from early 90''s till current. Love me some white zombie, pantera, terror, lamb of god...some days a little less angry with some stp, soundgarden, deftones, etc.


----------



## Sully (Jun 28, 2016)

I start a really long porno on XVideos.com on my phone and just listen to the audio from it. Nothing motivates me more than the screams and moans of a semi-hot barely legal porn skank getting railed in both holes at the same time. And occassionally I'll even use my earbuds.


----------



## angelina (Jun 28, 2016)

SRHealthTech said:


> Studies have shown that listening to music during exercise works wonders on the mind and body. Not only it can improve results by acting as a motivational tool AND as a distraction from fatigue, but it can help improve lung function and it might even make you smarter.
> 
> When the song matches perfectly to your pace It almost feels like you're not even exercising but immersed in a fantastic world.
> 
> ...


Big Bang    Fantastic Baby  lol  Boomshakalaka


----------



## lunasal (Jun 28, 2016)

just something that make me exciting, like metal and hard rock i guess


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 28, 2016)

AnaSCI said:


> I listen to a little of everything - rap, rock, hardcore. Depends on my mood and the type of weight I'm moving on that day.



i also like hardcore when im doing endurance


----------



## Amber1994 (Jun 28, 2016)

I like listening folk hahaha,but in the gym i always listen rock like
 Carry it--Travis Barker,
Talk Dirty--Jason Derulo,Move--Little Mix.


> also have Loser--Big Bang


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 28, 2016)

rAJJIN said:


> Same here.
> Pandora I'll
> Go all the way from Metallica and ozzy, to
> Eminem, too short or easy-E
> ...



oh bro i think our list is nearly the same, metallica marks the top5 in my heart for eminem, i like him several years ago but recently didn't listen to him too much..


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 28, 2016)

lunasal said:


> just something that make me exciting, like metal and hard rock i guess



i wondering that listening the hard rock for a long time your ears won't feel uncommfortable?


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 28, 2016)

angelina said:


> Big Bang    Fantastic Baby  lol  Boomshakalaka



i heard this korean pop band before but i didn't know much abt them and never listen their songs before


----------



## angelina (Jun 28, 2016)

Im a hardcore fan of BIGBANG, I really like many of their songs,such as Loser,Baby baby,Blue,come be my lady


----------



## psych (Jun 28, 2016)

Death metal


----------



## aon1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Metal,rock ....anything that makes the heart pump and me want to lift some fuckn weight


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 28, 2016)

psych said:


> Death metal



any singers u recommed to me of death metal?


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 28, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Metal,rock ....anything that makes the heart pump and me want to lift some fuckn weight



mind sharing part of your songs list?:headbang:


----------



## djskillz (Jun 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 29, 2016)

djskillz said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



thanks for your sharing buddy i have downloaded them already and my list gonna to refresh thanks!


----------



## finewayne (Jul 12, 2016)

some punk and 90's hip hop from spotify


----------



## thebrick (Jul 12, 2016)

If I'm not streaming Spotify, I have some Rammstein or Prodigy that I wear out in the gym. Gets me motivated and moving.


----------



## jitenmazee (Sep 20, 2016)

I like to listen some kind of soft music which can give peace to mind and do not divert my mind.


----------



## psych (Sep 21, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> I start a really long porno on XVideos.com on my phone and just listen to the audio from it. Nothing motivates me more than the screams and moans of a semi-hot barely legal porn skank getting railed in both holes at the same time. And occassionally I'll even use my earbuds.



How did I miss ths post!!!
POST OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## Sully (Sep 21, 2016)

psych said:


> How did I miss ths post!!!
> POST OF THE YEAR!!!



Finally! I seriously thought no one even read it. I know it's a little twisted of a post, but I figured it would have at least been good for a laugh or two. Thanx for the love, Psych!


----------



## big_rich (Sep 21, 2016)

I watch youtube fitness videos when I do my cardio. Hip hop and r&b when I train sometimes rock when I really wana go crazy hard


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 21, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> I start a really long porno on XVideos.com on my phone and just listen to the audio from it. Nothing motivates me more than the screams and moans of a semi-hot barely legal porn skank getting railed in both holes at the same time. And occassionally I'll even use my earbuds.



Lol, I somehow missed this to.  That must be your wimdowless conversion van parked outside the gym?!?!


----------



## BigBob (Sep 21, 2016)

House of pain, Metallica, rob zombie, limp biscuit etc. But for cardio I go with some trance or electronic shit. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Sep 22, 2016)

[ame]https://youtu.be/KZaz7OqyTHQ[/ame]

Leg Day.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Sep 22, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol, I somehow missed this to.  That must be your wimdowless conversion van parked outside the gym?!?!



Nope. I drive the white box van that says "Ice Cream Truck" on one side, and "Free Puppies" on the other. Gotta stay inconspicuous.


----------



## RIZDRAVER (Dec 17, 2016)

For squats or deadlifts I go w/your expected ultra aggressive dubstep. But for most of my workouts I've dialed back the aggression to more focused glitch hop, trap and melodic dubstep. I like more building EDM (tribal trance, tech house, acid techno) for aerobic work.

OP, you bump the diva trance (A&B) when you lift or when you run? No way I could lift to A&B.


----------

